# Bike Computer



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Can anyone tell me a good bike computer that is less than $75? I really need to get one. I basically want to know my distance, time, and speed. Thanks.


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

Almost anyone you buy will work. Even the cheap $15 Schwinn ones work OK for that. You can get the Cateye wireless on Amazon for less than $75 if you want something easier to hook up.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jlp1976 said:


> Can anyone tell me a good bike computer that is less than $75? I really need to get one. I basically want to know my distance, time, and speed. Thanks.


I paid 20 or so for my specialized at the local shop. They hook it up calibrate and you ride off. Lots of more expensive but mostly that's what I see out there.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

+1 for Cateye Strada Wireless
On sale at Performance Bikes for $60. It's a great computer with all the basics.
http://www.performancebike.com/bikes/Product_10052_10551_1028677_-1_1589008_20000_400127


----------



## Jagtec1 (Jul 17, 2011)

I recently got a Cateye Velo 8, and it works just fine. I think it was about $30, and easy to install. It has time, distance, mph, avg mph, odo, calories burned, and and up/down arrow to continually indicate whether you are above or below your avg speed.


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thank You for the information.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My advice is to get a computer with cadence function. A useful tool to help smooth your pedal stroke and save the knees. The Cateye Astrale 8 runs about $30 at Nashbar.


----------



## oceanluvr30 (Jul 24, 2011)

Not trying to derail the thread but which brand is the easiest to work with....any thought on the apps for the iphone?


----------



## jpaschal01 (Jul 20, 2011)

oceanluvr30 said:


> Not trying to derail the thread but which brand is the easiest to work with....any thought on the apps for the iphone?


Cateye are very easy. 1 button scrolls throught he screens. I've downloaded the mapmyride app to my iphone. I keep it in a pocket though to check out my data after the ride - don't use it during my ride. That may change at some point, but I'm a beginner road rider so right now I prefer the simplicity of my Cateye.


----------



## jlp1976 (Jun 28, 2011)

I shop alot at REI and noticed that t hey have some Cateye products so I will definetely check them out. Thanks everyone.


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

+1 For CatEye.

Bontrager computeres are also nice, and they are very reasonably priced.


----------



## 03FR500 (Jul 16, 2011)

The Strada Cateye wired I got recently to put on my new road bike has been flawless over 140 miles. I have used the cheaper Bell wired and wireless. The wired worked well until I snapped the wire (on a MTB). I even rode with a friend who had a Bell wireless, over the 15 miles we rode, his was just as accurate as my Cateye. The Bell wireless was unreliable. Basic or bling, up to you.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I have about 3-4 basic Sigma wireless ones. Perfection.


----------



## Ridity (Jul 24, 2011)

I have been using the CatEye Micro for a few years and it is still ticking. It's simple, it works and was less than $50 when I got it.


----------



## minutemaidman (Jun 14, 2010)

I use the Sigma DTS 1606L for both my bikes. Wireless and has cadence as well. eBay for around 40-50 bucks depending on what you find.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

The Double Cateye Strada is a very good computer with double mileage record. I have the Cateye with cadence on my training bike and the regular on the carbon bike.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Cheap Cateye on my road bike. It's wired, which is not particularly difficult to set up, and does the job.

Lately I've been using strava.com to record most of my rides. I mostly only use volume, honestly, but it's kind of cool that it can track my performance on various pieces of routes I ride often. Today's bit of coolness was that I have individual times for all four laps in a race. I've never been able to push the right buttons at the right times to do that manually, and my girlfriend, while awesome, is not enamored of me enough to stand around with a stop watch and record my training data for me.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

On this subject or slightly off. Any opinions on the Garmin's with GPS. Love the idea of tracking climbs, speed, HR and getting directions all in one. But they are expensive.


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Jul 27, 2011)

I was looking at these for the road bike I'm waiting to get, just wonder if the remember the miliage on the odometer equipped models when the batteries are replaced.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

ill find out in three years ^


----------



## smokey422 (Feb 22, 2004)

*I have a Planet Bike 8.0*

I've had it for years and love it. Never had a bit of trouble with it and it is very easy to use. To change screens, instead of having to push buttons, you just push up on the bottom of the 8.0. Negatives? Well, it doesn't have cadence, if that's important to you. Planet Bike donates a lot of money to bicycle advocacy groups. For me, that's another reason to do business with them.


----------



## JEREMY 0510 (Jul 25, 2011)

Has anyone tried the knog n.e.r.d. wireless computers? Nashbar has them for under 40 bucks.


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Jul 27, 2011)

Those computers with the heart rate monitors, how accurate are those? Local shop has a sale on those and not sure if their worth it.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

People are pretty confident in their accuracy.

Worth it or not would depend on whether or not you actually use the data they yield.


----------



## Rusty_S85 (Jul 27, 2011)

AndrwSwitch said:


> People are pretty confident in their accuracy.
> 
> Worth it or not would depend on whether or not you actually use the data they yield.


True, i don't know if I would use the heart rate feature. I know what ill be doing bike wise but dont see myself using it even on long distance rides. Guess I was really looking at it cause its the same price as the model without.


----------



## kanai (May 7, 2010)

i have a planet bike protege 9.0 and so far its been great. found it online for $27 shipped. its wired and does not have a cadence feature, but as smokey notes they are a good company and offer a lifetime warranty on their product. from their website:



PlanetBike said:


> Current speed, speed comparator, ride time, trip distance, dual odometer (for 2 wheel sizes), average speed, maximum speed, clock, and temperature
> 4-line MacroMonitorTM LCD displays up to 5 pieces of data at a glance
> Fits 25.0-31.8mm handlebars
> Magnet fits up to 4mm bladed spokes
> ...


----------



## ohvrolla (Aug 2, 2009)

Peanya said:


> Almost anyone you buy will work. Even the cheap $15 Schwinn ones work OK for that. You can get the Cateye wireless on Amazon for less than $75 if you want something easier to hook up.


Skip the middle man and get the $15 Schwinn for $5 at dealextreme.com under the Sunding name. I've got one and have had no problems.


----------

